# BMX Brakless oder nicht?



## TommiTheTea (9. April 2010)

Würde mich mal interessieren was ihr fahrt, wieso und vor allem was vor und nachteile sind!

Würde mich über beiträge freuen:]

MFG TommiTheTea


----------



## Stirni (9. April 2010)

ich kann leider keine u-brake auswählen.
v-brake is eher race-bereich,wenn überhaupt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TommiTheTea (9. April 2010)

Stirni schrieb:


> ich kann leider keine u-brake auswählen.
> v-brake is eher race-bereich,wenn überhaupt.



^^ okay..xDD sorry, da sieht man mal was für ne Ahnung ich habe..xD


----------



## holmar (10. April 2010)

und war soll "teils/teils" heißen? oder bin ich einfach zu faul, mir die bremse je nach laune ab zu bauen?


----------



## Philipipo (10. April 2010)

warscheinlich...........


----------



## qam (10. April 2010)

Was war denn scheinlich? Hääääääää!?!?!??


----------



## RISE (10. April 2010)

Falls es darum geht, aus der Abstimmung zu erkennen, was cooler ist, dann sage ich gleich: lieber mit Bremse. Ist besser für alle Beteiligten.


----------



## Flatpro (11. April 2010)

dann gibts auch keine toten


----------



## Maniac 126 (13. April 2010)

Also ich finde mit Bremse besser als Breakless weil es nicht so gefährlich ist und die Schuhe auch länger halten.
Bin selber mal ne Zeit lang Breakless gefahren hab aber kein Unterschied bemerkt als mit Bremse und es ist auch viel angenehmer mit Bremse.


----------



## Stirni (13. April 2010)

ich würde ja fast auf meine mutter schwören,dass du brakeless gefahren bist. breakless fahren ist aber auch ganz praktisch.


----------



## lightmetal (13. April 2010)

brakless, breakless - find beides gut. Manchmal auch brakeless oft aber brainless.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (13. April 2010)

Also ich fahr jetzt wieder brakefull!


----------



## Stirni (13. April 2010)

ich fahr aktuell bikeless.


----------



## DJ_BMX (13. April 2010)

Also ich habe ne Bremse dran. Aber ist doch egaal. Hauptsache es rollt !


----------



## RISE (13. April 2010)

Stirni schrieb:


> ich fahr aktuell bikeless.



Du könntest dir aus deinen MTB-Teilen ein Einrad bauen.


----------



## mainfluffy (13. April 2010)

mit bremse.
weniger unfälle, weil man schneller/leichter geschwindigkeit an die rampen anpassen kann.


----------



## Stirni (13. April 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> Du könntest dir aus deinen MTB-Teilen ein Einrad bauen.



das ist leider kaum was zum kompletten aufbau vorhanden. wär aber dann mal das richtige um den ganzen gewichtsfetischisten in den arsch zu treten.

baaaaaaaald kommt es <3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madguy (13. April 2010)

Ich fahr auch breakless, weil 1. die kackbremse noch net da ist. 2. macht iwi mehr spaß.
Ich finde es aber allgemein eher schwerer das bmx in brenzligen situationen zu kontrollieren, noch dazu ist meins recht schwer. Im straßenverkehr kann ich aus Erfahrung davon abraten. Es ist oft der Horror zum schnell reagieren oder durch Fußgänger zu manövrieren. Außerdem meckert nicht nur das Ordnungsamt sondern auch die Polizei und das wird teuer. Konnte mich zum glück bis jetzt immer rausreden.


----------



## Stirni (13. April 2010)

du kannst mit größeren fahrrädern schneller manövrieren,als mit einem kleinen wendigen bmx ?


----------



## RISE (14. April 2010)

Das Rad ohne Bremse hier mal durch die FuÃgÃ¤ngerzone manÃ¶vrieren kostet dank fehlender StVo - Ultrasafety AusrÃ¼stung 150â¬. Ginge es nach der Laune der Polizei, wÃ¤ren es eher 75 - 450 Jahre Sibirien.

PS: Wird man auf der StraÃe abgestochen, kann natÃ¼rlich keiner was machen.


----------



## Daniel_D (14. April 2010)

Ich würde das immer noch gerne wissen, ob man nicht eigentlich nur dafür verantwortlich gemacht werden kann, ein Sportgerät außerhalb des dafür vorgesehenen Bereichs bewegt zu haben.

I. Allgemeine Verkehrsregeln

§24 Besondere Fortbewegungsmittel

 (1) Schiebe- und Greifreifenrollstühle, Rodelschlitten, Kinderwagen, Roller, Kinderfahrräder, Inline-Skates, Rollschuhe und ähnliche nicht motorbetriebene Fortbewegungsmittel sind nicht Fahrzeuge im Sinne dieser Verordnung. Für den Verkehr mit diesen Fortbewegungsmitteln gelten die Vorschriften für den Fußgängerverkehr entsprechend.

http://www.verkehrsportal.de/cgi-bin/vp_foren.cgi?msg-32987!2003

Das hieße in diesem Zusammenhang: Wenn man ein bremsenloses BMX langsam auf dem Gehweg bewegt, begeht man keine Straftat, weil man nicht am Straßenverkehr teilnimmt und damit die STVZO nicht greift. 

Auch interessant ist der letzte Absatz: Man nutzt also nur vorschriftswidrig ein besonderes Fortbewegunsmittel nach §24 um am Straßenverkehr teilzunehmen.

Das Problen ist: Es ist eben ein Forum und damit kann es auch absoluter Müll sein, was die Leute dort von sich geben.



*braken: kenne ich nur umgangssprachlich mitteldeutsch für schnell fahren. Demnach sind Brakless-Fahrer Pussies, die sich nur in Schrittgeschwidigkeit an die Obstacles rantrauen...*


----------



## lightmetal (14. April 2010)

BRAKLESS ist BundesRechtsAnwaltKammerLos. Beschreibt also das nicht vorhandensein der Bundesrechtsanwaltskammer. Breakless ist Pausenlos, das wurde aber nun bereits mehr als tausend mal erklärt. 

Irgendwelche rechtlichen Kinkerlitzchen zu dem Thema kann und will ich gar nicht erst in Augenschein nehmen, de facto ist im Schadensfall so oder so der BMXer dran, egal ob mit oder ohne Bremse. Sich hier auf einen Rechtsstreit einzulassen wäre überaus töricht und das nicht weil "uh böses deutschland wo Jugendliche bestraft werden dafür das sie ein hobbie haben" sondern weil hier mehrere Ordnungswidrigkeiten, wenn nicht in Unfallfolge sogar Straftatbestände, vorliegen. Das kann man drehen und wenden wie man will - ein BMX hat vor dem Gesetz im Straßenverkehr überhaupt gar nichts zu suchen.
Wer damit leben kann geht weiterhin Geländer rutschen. Der, der es nicht kann soll das Rad ins Auto packen, zum Skatepark fahren und es ausschließlich da benutzen und als Anfänger definitiv die Bremse am Rad lassen um  nicht jene die im Park beinah wohnen in den Wahnsinn zu treiben.


----------



## RISE (14. April 2010)

Das Problem ist, so hat es mir zumindest der einzig vernünftige Polizist erklärt, dass es sich beim BMX juristisch gesehen wohl nicht um ein Sportgerät handelt, sondern um ein Spielzeug. Deswegen gab es vor einer Weile auch Probleme von vielen US Firmen, die ihre Produkte einer Kontrolle unterziehen mussten hinsichtlich irgendeines Giftstoffes, der gerne in Spielzeugen verwendet wird. Da gabs mal ein großes Thema bei Bikeguide.
Ich sehe es ja immernoch so, dass ich trotz fehlender Bremsen mein Rad besser beherrsche als die meisten Sicherheitsfanatiker. Man fährt vorausschauender und ich zumindest auch langsamer. Nur kann man das bei einer Kontrolle ja schlecht als Diskussionsgrundlage nehmen.


----------



## Daniel_D (14. April 2010)

Bevor Missverständnisse auftreten.

Wenn ich Street fahre, dann lebe ich grundsätzlich egoistisch mein Fahrvergenügen aus und stelle eine kaum 30 Jahre alte Subkutur über 2500 Jahre gesellschaftliche Normentwicklung in Europa. Das bleibt nie ohne Komplikationen, egal ob juristischer Art, oder lediglich mit der aufgebrachten Bevölkerung. 

Was ich meine ist eigentlich nur, dass BMXer einfach beim Fahren von der Polizei angehalten wurden und von ihnen Bußgeld verlangt wurde. In solch einer Situation war die Rechtslage bisher ziemlich düster. Deswegen empfinde ich den Forumseintrag als sehr hilfreich.


----------



## RISE (14. April 2010)

Ja, prinzipiell darfst du dich mit den RÃ¤dern nicht im StraÃenverkehr bewegen, nur in Skateparks oder extra dafÃ¼r vorgesehenen Anlagen. 

Ob dich die Polizei dafÃ¼r belangt, kommt natÃ¼rlich auch auf die jeweiligen Beamten an. Ich bin hier bisher erst einmal in eine Kontrolle geraten und schiebe jetzt an den Kontrollschwerpunkten, weil ich weder Lust auf 150â¬ noch auf irgendwelche Diskussionen habe. Mich haben von den 15 EinsatzkrÃ¤ften am Kontrollpunkt alleine drei in die Mangel genommen, einer von denen war immerhin nett und hÃ¶flich und hat auch Interesse am BMX gezeigt und letztendlich nur eine Verwarnung ausgesprochen, die anderen beiden waren sehr aggressiv und haben eigentlich nur unterstellt und schon per se kriminalisiert. Das ich nichts zahlen musste hat dem einen dann nichts gepasst, also kam ein "wehe du fÃ¤hrst hier gleich weg, wir sind schnell zu FuÃ" (als ob ich so blÃ¶d wÃ¤re) Naja, nachdem ich ihn dann etwas irritiert angeguckt hatte, durfte ich noch Personalien angeben und nachdem das dann auch noch nicht ausreichend war, durfte ich noch n Drogentest machen. NatÃ¼rlich mit negativem Ergebnis. 
Hier sind sie also sehr penetrant, kein bisschen hÃ¶flich und ziehen eigentlich nur Studenten raus.


----------



## lightmetal (14. April 2010)

Geschrieben steht: *Schiebe*- und *Greifreifenrollstühle*, *Rodelschlitten*, K*inderwagen*, *Roller*, *Kinderfahrräder*, *Inline-Skates*, *Rollschuhe* und *ähnliche* nicht motorbetriebene Fortbewegungsmittel sind nicht Fahrzeuge im Sinne dieser Verordnung.

Beinhaltet das automatisch ein BMX-Rad? Auffällig in der Auflistung ist die Beschränkung (mit Ausnahme Inlineskates) auf Benachteiligte und Kinder. Jetzt musst du also "nur" noch einem Ordnungshüter oder Gericht erklären aus welchem Grund du mit einem zu kleinem Fahrrad, dessen Einsatzgebiet recht klar definiert ist, auf dem Bürgersteig fahren willst. Wenn du hierfür also einen Grund findest wie der Behinderte für die Fortbewegung im Rollstuhl, dann bist du aus dem Schneider. Sonst sehe ich da recht schwarz.


----------



## chiefwiggum (14. April 2010)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Geschrieben steht: *Schiebe*- und *Greifreifenrollstühle*, *Rodelschlitten*, K*inderwagen*, *Roller*, *Kinderfahrräder*, *Inline-Skates*, *Rollschuhe* und *ähnliche* nicht motorbetriebene Fortbewegungsmittel sind nicht Fahrzeuge im Sinne dieser Verordnung.
> 
> Beinhaltet das automatisch ein BMX-Rad? Auffällig in der Auflistung ist die Beschränkung (mit Ausnahme Inlineskates) auf Benachteiligte und Kinder. Jetzt musst du also "nur" noch einem Ordnungshüter oder Gericht erklären aus welchem Grund du mit einem zu kleinem Fahrrad, dessen Einsatzgebiet recht klar definiert ist, auf dem Bürgersteig fahren willst. Wenn du hierfür also einen Grund findest wie der Behinderte für die Fortbewegung im Rollstuhl, dann bist du aus dem Schneider. Sonst sehe ich da recht schwarz.



wurde hier nicht auch schon geschrieben, dass ein bmx als spielzeug zählt? dann ist es ja quasi etwas für kinder und ergo zählt es als kinderrad und ist kein "Fahrzeug[e] im Sinne dieser Verordnung." oder nicht?
wobei natürlich die Bezeichnung Kinderrad auch nur dann zählen könnte, wenn ein Kind auf dem kleinen Rad sitzt, und nicht, wenn ein erwachsener auf einem zu kleinen Rad sitzt...

bin zurzeit auch brakeless unterwegs, glücklicherweise noch mit keinem meiner räder, von denen kein einziges StVO tauglich ausgestattet ist, kontrolliert worden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (14. April 2010)

> wobei natürlich die Bezeichnung Kinderrad auch nur dann zählen könnte, wenn ein Kind auf dem kleinen Rad sitzt, und nicht, wenn ein erwachsener auf einem zu kleinen Rad sitzt...



Das ist der springende Punkt.


----------



## madguy (14. April 2010)

Stirni schrieb:


> du kannst mit größeren fahrrädern schneller manövrieren,als mit einem kleinen wendigen bmx ?



Ich meinte ich kann mit einem bremsenlosen bmx schlechter manövrieren als mit einem das eine oder mehrere hat.
Mit einem Fuß kann ich nähmlich nicht treten und mich darauf zu verlassen das ich schnell genug nach hinten mit dem Bein komme ging schonmal in die Hose.


----------



## Stirni (14. April 2010)

achso ja das ist verständlich.dachte,das beziehe sich immernoch auf die radgröße.


----------



## Daniel_D (15. April 2010)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Geschrieben steht: *Schiebe*- und *Greifreifenrollstühle*, *Rodelschlitten*, K*inderwagen*, *Roller*, *Kinderfahrräder*, *Inline-Skates*, *Rollschuhe* und *ähnliche* nicht motorbetriebene Fortbewegungsmittel sind nicht Fahrzeuge im Sinne dieser Verordnung.
> 
> Beinhaltet das automatisch ein BMX-Rad? Auffällig in der Auflistung ist die Beschränkung (mit Ausnahme Inlineskates) auf Benachteiligte und Kinder. Jetzt musst du also "nur" noch einem Ordnungshüter oder Gericht erklären aus welchem Grund du mit einem zu kleinem Fahrrad, dessen Einsatzgebiet recht klar definiert ist, auf dem Bürgersteig fahren willst. Wenn du hierfür also einen Grund findest wie der Behinderte für die Fortbewegung im Rollstuhl, dann bist du aus dem Schneider. Sonst sehe ich da recht schwarz.



Bisher war ich auch dieser Meinung. Aber die Argumentation wirkt so schlüssig und vor allem akademisch durchdacht, dass ich jetzt unschlüssig bin. Vielleicht ist es nur ein Wichtigtuer, vielleicht aber auch ein Anwalt mit Spezialgebiet: Verkehrsrecht und zu viel Zeit.

Ich bezweifle eben, dass es dabei um Kinder gehen muss. Es gibt bestimmt noch eine andere Stelle, die explizit Kinder unter einem bestimmten Alter vom Straßenverkehr ausschließt. (unter 8 Jahre- Bürgersteig) Wieso sollte man dann auch noch deren Räder ausschließen?

Mein Argument wäre in diesem Fall: Wie soll mann denn sonst zu den dafür vorgesehenen Orten kommen? Muss man nicht zumindest ein Mindestmaß an Mobilität zulassen??

Und um die Wichtigkeit dieser Frage zu bekräftigen: Wenn man eine sichere Rechstlage hat und zum Beispiel ein Präzedenzurteil diese offensichtliche Lücke füllen würde, dann könnte man irgendwelchen dahergelaufenen Straßenbullen im übertragenen Sinne den Stinkefinger zeigen.


----------



## RISE (15. April 2010)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Mein Argument wäre in diesem Fall: Wie soll mann denn sonst zu den dafür vorgesehenen Orten kommen? Muss man nicht zumindest ein Mindestmaß an Mobilität zulassen??
> 
> Und um die Wichtigkeit dieser Frage zu bekräftigen: Wenn man eine sichere Rechstlage hat und zum Beispiel ein Präzedenzurteil diese offensichtliche Lücke füllen würde, dann könnte man irgendwelchen dahergelaufenen Straßenbullen im übertragenen Sinne den Stinkefinger zeigen.



Das mit dem Mindestmaß an Mobilität ist ein gutes Stichwort. Seh ich genauso, allerdings käme dann ja das Argument, dass man entweder schieben oder öffentliche Vekehrsmittel benutzen müsste, von denen man Busse eigentlich auch komplett ausschließen kann, denn kaum ein Busfahrer ist bereit, Fahrräder mitzunehmen. 
Gäbe es eine aussagekrätige Statistik, die nicht nur mit Zahlen, sondern auch qualitativ belegt, dass BMX-Räder eine signifikante (!) Gefährdung des Straßenverkehrs darstellen, würde ich es einsehen. 

Das mit dem Präzedensfall wäre natürlich auch eine feine Sache, nur dafür braucht man viel Zeit und Nerven. Zudem sind hier die Polizisten auch sehr hartnäckig und uneinsichtig - genau wie die Radfahrer. Nachdem heute  (wie beinahe jeden Tag) wieder eine Kontrolle stattfand, habe ich mal ein wenig Google bemüht und alleine für diese Stadt gibt es da recht viele Ergebnisse. Z.B. gibt es mittlerweile extra einen Twitterservice, der die Kontrollen ankündigt (was in Anbetracht von 55.000 Einwohnern schon recht dekadent ist). Die Polizei regt sich nun natürlich darüber auf, weil es die Wirksamkeit der Kontrollen deutlich einschränkt.

Die Hartnäckigkeit zeigte sich in einem Interview mit einem Polizisten, der dann sagte, er würde die Leute, die schieben auch so gerne rausziehen und richtig bestrafen, weil er vermutet, dass die natürlich alle bescheid wissen usw. Mittlerweile nimmt das hier Züge an, die wirklich unangenehm sind. Jedes Mal, wenn man irgendwohin möchte, überlegt man sich dreimal, ob man fährt oder lieber schiebt. Das wird in diesem besonderen Falle natürlich daran liegen, dass sich Greifswald vor kurzem selbst den Titel Fahrradstadt Nr.1 Deutschlands verliehen hat. Verbessert hat sich für die Radfahrer seitdem nichts (wobei die Wege relativ i.O. sind), Kontrollen gibt es so gut wie jeden Tag. Zusätzlich ist meiner Meinung nach nur noch ein Frage der Zeit, bis es Fahrradstreifen geben wird.  

Kontrollen ab und an sind ja ok, aber mittlerweile wird mehr oder weniger versucht, ganze Szenen aus der Stadt fernzuhalten. Skateboard fahren kann man eigentlich nirgendwo mehr. Entweder rufen die Leute direkt die Polizei oder verweisen auf den Skatepark, der auf dem Areal der Sportanlage zwar gut angenommen, von den Verantwortlichen aber auch nur widerwillig toleriert wird. So dürfen wir u.a. auch den Platz nicht betreten, wenn Fußballspiele stattfinden oder es wurde der komplette Schnee der Fußballfelder auf und im Skatepark entsorgt. 
Die Frage ist nur, wie man das einer einheimischen Bevölkerung beibringt, die größtenteils sehr einfach gestrickt ist und deren Horizont bei Bier und Fußball endet.


----------



## honi__ (15. April 2010)

Wow

also bei mir in der stadt sagt weder polizei noch sonst jemand was! haben natürlich auch einiges an skateparks hier! aber durch die stadt/einkaufszone usw mit dem Bmx an der polizei vorbei ohne probleme!

der einzigste kommentar war nachts mal "ein fahrrad ohne licht wird geschoben"! damit hatte sich das auch erledigt!

es ist sowieso ungerecht weil wie viele MTB oder rennräder sind bei genauer betrachtung nicht stvzo!!!aber da sagt keiner was!!!

gruss


----------



## Daniel_D (15. April 2010)

zu Rise. (Sag mal Rise vielleicht könntest du den Thread mal splitten? Das Topic und der Threadersteller führen sonst dazu, dass wenige draufklicken. Wer schaut denn regelmäßig auf "brakeless"- Umfragen, noch dazu, wenn sie falsch geschrieben sind.)

Bei Trier ist genau das Gegenteil er Fall. Die Radfahrmöglichkeiten sind in der Stadt nicht sonderlich gut, man kann kaum um die Fußgängerzone herumfahren.

Aber mit der Polizei hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Die sollen in der Zone mal ein paar Kontrollen für radfahrende Touristen eingerichtet haben und haben sogar eine eigene Fahrradstaffel, aber sonst interessieren sie sich nicht für Radfahrer. Und ich muss es wissen, ich fahr jeden Abend vor der Arbeit, im Dunkeln, ohne Licht, auf einem nur für Autofahrer gedachten Kreisverkehr direkt an der Zentrale vorbei.

Ich frage mich, wenn die Rechtslage wirklich so wie in dem Forum geschildert ist, ob viele Polizisten das dann vielleicht nicht wissen. Das wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass sie sich in ihrem Beruf nicht auskennen. Noch dazu in einem solchen Sonderfall.


----------



## mainfluffy (15. April 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> Zusätzlich ist meiner Meinung nach nur noch ein Frage der Zeit, bis es Fahrradstreifen geben wird.



Ich meine vor ein paar Tagen einen Bericht gesehen zu haben, der über die ersten Polizei-Fahrradstreifen handelte.


----------



## lightmetal (15. April 2010)

Ahja, und jetzt geh wieder im Bilderthread spielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honi__ (15. April 2010)

mh mal ne frage wie ist des bei der gesetz lage dan mit klapp räder????sind ja uch nur 20 zöller also auch erwachsener auf nem viel zu kleinen fahrrad????

gruss


----------



## Daniel_D (15. April 2010)

Mir fällt gerade ein es gibt hier eine Art Bürgerbüro der Polizei. Vielleicht kann man dort mal nachfragen wie das genau gehandhabt wird. Hoffentlich passen die mich nicht direkt auf dem Rückweg ab.

Wenn du mit Klapprädern Quarters springst / Geländer rutscht / kannst du das anführen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. April 2010)

Kommt alles auf den Fahrer an. Mit ein bisschen mehr IQ als 10m Feldweg muss man nicht gerade auf einem stÃ¤dtischen GelÃ¤nde Grinden, wenn Rentner, Ordnungsamtbeamte oder Polizeistreifen vorbeigehen. Wenn man so unÃ¼berlegt fÃ¤hrt, darf man sich im Endeffekt nicht beschweren.

Die Brakeless-Geschichte nimmt komische ZÃ¼ge an. Wenn man sein Rad berherrscht, OK, aber von Anfang an ist das relativ blÃ¶d. Am besten werden dann hier noch Fragen von AnfÃ¤ngern gestellt, die Manuals brakeless lernen wollen. Wenn man es nichtmal mit Bremse kann, wieso also direkt komplett ins kalte Wasser? Wert hat das Ganze in meinen Augen erst, wenn man ein bestimmtes Level erreicht hat und etwas Neues probieren will bzw. die Techniken verfeinern will.

Erinnert mich an mein Praktikum. Da kam ein ca. 14 JÃ¤hriger rein und wollte ein Dirt-Rad sich anschaffen aber direkt ohne Vorderradbremse. Wir sollten sie schon direkt vor dem Kauf demontieren und behalten, obwohl er sie mitbezahlt hat und im Kaufpreis inbegriffen war (juicy 7). Komische Leute gibt es..


----------



## qam (15. April 2010)

Ich glaube selbst wenn hier jemand herausfindet, dass es tatsächlich so ist, dass ein BMX ein Spielzeug ist und einen deshalb niemand anhalten darf weil man keine Bremse hat wird es die Polizisten peripher tangieren... Das könnte sicher schwierig werden sein Recht durchzusetzen. Einige Polizisten sind sicher auch nur frustrierte Leute, die anderen auch mal auf die Mütze hauen wollen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. April 2010)

Achja: obwohl mein Fahrrad eine Ãbersetzung von 18:16 und keinen Sattel hat, geht es nicht als SportgerÃ¤t bei der KVB durch. Musste ich leider vor einer Weile erfahren.

Man kann das Ganze also auslegen, wie und wo man will. Streit mit einem Beamten sollte man lieber nicht anfangen


----------



## Daniel_D (15. April 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Kommt alles auf den Fahrer an. Mit ein bisschen mehr IQ als 10m Feldweg muss man nicht gerade auf einem stÃ¤dtischen GelÃ¤nde Grinden, wenn Rentner, Ordnungsamtbeamte oder Polizeistreifen vorbeigehen. Wenn man so unÃ¼berlegt fÃ¤hrt, darf man sich im Endeffekt nicht beschweren.
> 
> Die Brakeless-Geschichte nimmt komische ZÃ¼ge an. Wenn man sein Rad berherrscht, OK, aber von Anfang an ist das relativ blÃ¶d. Am besten werden dann hier noch Fragen von AnfÃ¤ngern gestellt, die Manuals brakeless lernen wollen. Wenn man es nichtmal mit Bremse kann, wieso also direkt komplett ins kalte Wasser? Wert hat das Ganze in meinen Augen erst, wenn man ein bestimmtes Level erreicht hat und etwas Neues probieren will bzw. die Techniken verfeinern will.
> 
> Erinnert mich an mein Praktikum. Da kam ein ca. 14 JÃ¤hriger rein und wollte ein Dirt-Rad sich anschaffen aber direkt ohne Vorderradbremse. Wir sollten sie schon direkt vor dem Kauf demontieren und behalten, obwohl er sie mitbezahlt hat und im Kaufpreis inbegriffen war (juicy 7). Komische Leute gibt es..



Das wÃ¼rde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Ein Bekannter, der vom Skateboarden kam, hat sich die Bremse nach 2 Wochen abgeschraubt und nie wieder eine montiert. Und er fÃ¤hrt Manual wie es nur die wenigsten Leute kÃ¶nnen (Highspeed ohne Arschgewackel) 

kleinen Kindern ohne Radkontrolle und Erfahrung wÃ¼rde ich es aber auch abraten. In Parks bekommt man das verflucht hÃ¤ufig mit, wie Alex meine ich schon erwÃ¤hnt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (15. April 2010)

wenn ich sowas sehe,möchte ich am liebsten ganz ganz schnell meine bremse abbauen .


----------



## michalin (15. April 2010)

Scheint ja halb so schlimm zu sein , wenn er noch Zeit und Lust hatte, die Bremse zu demontieren und Fotos zu machen 
Und nein, das is kein Brakeless-Argument: Hope fährt am BMX eh keiner ...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. April 2010)

Die Bremse haben seine Kollegen abgeschraubt..


----------



## michalin (15. April 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Die Bremse haben seine Kollegen abgeschraubt..



Ja schon klar, hoffe, das war sein einziges Problem, obwohl ich das nich glauben kann ...
Hab grad mal meinen Mono-Hebel in die Hand genommen, keine schÃ¶ne Vorstellung, der Hebel is ziemlich stumpf. Da muss echt Wucht hinter gewesen sein


----------



## honi__ (16. April 2010)

PHotoshop??????? sieht alles bissl verdreht aus oder????


----------



## lightmetal (16. April 2010)

Bam und das Thema war fürn Arsch.


----------



## Fahrrad_Basti (17. April 2010)

ne nich photoshop.. denk das is echt
ja in der wartezeit bis krankenwagen kommt hat man dafür schon noch zeit xD

hab jez bmx seit 1 woche vor weihnachten.. hab bremse gleich weggebaut übern winter, weil 1mal drehen und des ding bremst, und felgenlack und ka.. und bin auch recht gut mit ohne bremsen zurecht gekommen..
jez is der sommer da und jez hab ich wieder bremse drann mit langem kabel, für dirt..
ich will nich ohne bremse in ner line rollen..
für street und evtl park is brakeless gut !


----------



## R5D5 (17. April 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Achja: obwohl mein Fahrrad eine Ãbersetzung von 18:16 und keinen Sattel hat, geht es nicht als SportgerÃ¤t bei der KVB durch. Musste ich leider vor einer Weile erfahren.
> 
> Man kann das Ganze also auslegen, wie und wo man will. Streit mit einem Beamten sollte man lieber nicht anfangen


Was die Beamten von der Rennleitung meinen, wird erst dann relevant, wenn die mal Judges sind (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judge_Dredd). Bis dahin ist deren Meinung hÃ¶chstens lÃ¤stig und verursacht Aufwand. Was ein Richter meint, ist da schon interessanter.


----------



## TommiTheTea (17. April 2010)

holmar schrieb:


> und war soll "teils/teils" heißen? oder bin ich einfach zu faul, mir die bremse je nach laune ab zu bauen?




Ja, halt mal so mal so


----------

